# Using Linux to root Verizon S3



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone that uses linux exclusively and doesn't have access to a windows pc been able to root their S3? Or we still waiting on a Heimdall update?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

